
Why Pre-Workout Static Stretching Is Actually Dangerous - yaseen-rob
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/why-pre-workout-static-stretching-is-actually-dangerous/
======
PaulHoule
I spent a sleepless night in an AirBNB with loud music outside and a crick in
my neck that had me stretching my legs for hours.

The next day I jumped up quickly and hurt my calf muscle and was laid up for
two weeks. I'm pretty sure that the excessive stretching led to the injury.

